# Rabbits in shelters in NJ



## pla725 (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is a list of rabbits currently in shelters through out New Jersey:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10262869

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10235838

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10235847

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10085481


----------



## pla725 (Feb 17, 2008)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8318849

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ29.html( This shelter has many rabbits. Unfortunately the shelter limits their stay only for 90 days or they are put down).


----------

